# Shrinking Follicle. Is it over?



## factorV (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is my situation...

On Day 7 I had 3 follicles.  One at 13 and two at 10 mm.  I returned on Day 10.  Still three follicles, one at 13 and 12 mm (don't know about the third).  Said I wasn't progressing quickly enough so they increased my FSH dose.  On Day 13, only had 2 follicles and now they were 11 and 10mm.  And my estrogen level had dropped and my lining had thinned.  They considered cancelling but instead the doc increased my FSH again and added LH.  I go back on Day17.  My cycle length normally averages to about 30 days.

Anyone had something like this happen?  Am I going to ovulate?  Or is it all over?  

Any advice/experiences well appreciated.

Susan/FactorV


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi Susan. Take a look at my signature, I have also had the same problem this month, we are on the same IUI thread aren't we?

They upped my drugs and I am now being basted for IUI monday with 2 follies on CD28 of my cycle. My clinic said its not a problem as the menopur injections do change you cycle.

Hope this helps?


----------



## factorV (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks Sammy.

Yes we are on the same IUI thread.

So what happened to your follies?  Shrunk or disappear.  Are the 2 follies for basting new ones that appeared late?

I've been menopur for 2 days now.  I don't know if my boobs are sore because of the new drug or because my body is preparing for AF to come.

This is all so frustrating.


----------



## Sammysmiles (Sep 8, 2008)

The clinic said they had been reabsorbed as this can happen because there aren't eggs in there. The two I have now look like late starters, had my last menopur injection yesterday and took my trigger shot today. I always have sore boobs from ovulation til AF comes but this month there has been nothing. Constant AF pains though, boobs have started to get painful this afternoon almost instantly after the trigger.

I am sure you will be fine at your next scan, at one point I have 2 follies, then 5 then 3 then back to 2. Its a rollercoaster but it isn't over yet xx


----------

